# V Day Dinner - Suggestions?



## Ladypants (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi ho!

I've been stalking this forum for a few months now - Many thanks to the mods and regulars for the wealth of info!

Being reasonably new to Dubers (September 2010 still counts right?) I'm still not down with the top 5 lists for places to eat (though I have noted the fave restaurants thread - All on the list!).

In my mind, any excuse is a good excuse to go out for delightful food and a bottle of vino with the significant man in my life, so I'm throwing it out there (never mind that the thought of V Day makes most people want to throw up )

So peeps - Any suggestions? Any would be most appreciated. Please note whether they're Cheap & Cheerful (CC)/Standard Cost For Dubai (SCFD)/Exorbitantly Expensive, But Worth It (EEBWI).

Many thanks!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Haven't had V Day dinner there before but I can't imagine these guys messing up V Day and our experience was absolutely amazing. It has been brought up before but I'll add my vote for Verre by Gordon Ramsay in Hilton Dubai Creek.

A bit on the pricy side but you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think Feb 14 will still be an alcohol free day so it kind of kills the purpose of Valentine's, the man drowning away the realization he spent way too much for something he could get for half or less any other day 

So bear in mind, as far as I am aware, you won't be drinking on that day unless you have your own booze so consider that when you go out especially if you go to an all-inclusive special meal.


----------



## Ladypants (Feb 8, 2011)

Oooo and it looks like they have a 6 course set menu at 495AED for V Day - AND it's on the 13th (presumably due to the 14th likely being dry).

They thought of everything!

Thanks guys - Now to convince husband... 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Eauzone at One & Only, Royal Mirage, Jumeirah... SCFD.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you really want to treat him, avoid all the tacky stuff. Instead, spend the money in La Senza and treat him to a night in!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

i found this really useful and am thinking about bookig a tabl at the revolving restaurant in deira..

Valentine?s Day deals in Dubai - Dubai Pictures Gallery - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> If you really want to treat him, avoid all the tacky stuff. Instead, spend the money in La Senza and treat him to a night in!


La Senza is to lingerie what Ravi's is to gourmet!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I like my women like my curries!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I like my women like my curries!


Hot and spicy with coriander garnishing?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

and indigestion with the runs afterwards


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I am going to withdraw from this conversation before I get my bottom spanked by a moderator!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I like my women like my curries!


Cheap and take-away?


----------



## Ladypants (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahahaha - You go away for a few hours and look what happens to a nice, clean thread!

Gavtek - Husband would undoubtedly be on your side! But I have to agree with Pam on this one... La Senza is pretty much the equivalent of a weak stomach and the bowel movement that follows post-curry (though haven't been to Ravi's as yet, so won't single them out).

Thanks for the afternoon chuckle!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is noting Ms Pants... they were very very kind. Last year there was a similar valentines thread and it was all over!!  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ladypants (Feb 8, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> This is noting Ms Pants... they were very very kind. Last year there was a similar valentines thread and it was all over!!  Welcome to the forum.


Hahaha! Thanks for the heads up Jynxy - And I like it! A good forum has gotta have a bit of spice and a lot of back and forth niggle in my mind! Have you been to ********** lately? It's a bit of a yawnfest and far too Teri Hatcher-esque for my taste...

Do you think you're gonna miss getting on here when you leave? Or are you going to play-on on the Dubai forum from back home? 5,307 posts is nothing short of dedication!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Ladypants said:


> Hahaha! Thanks for the heads up Jynxy - And I like it! A good forum has gotta have a bit of spice and a lot of back and forth niggle in my mind! Have you been to ********** lately? It's a bit of a yawnfest and far too Teri Hatcher-esque for my taste...
> 
> Do you think you're gonna miss getting on here when you leave? Or are you going to play-on on the Dubai forum from back home? 5,307 posts is nothing short of dedication!


Jynx will never leave... in 10 years time she'll still have the countdown in her signature...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ladypants said:


> Hahaha! Thanks for the heads up Jynxy - And I like it! A good forum has gotta have a bit of spice and a lot of back and forth niggle in my mind! Have you been to ********** lately? It's a bit of a yawnfest and far too Teri Hatcher-esque for my taste...
> 
> Do you think you're gonna miss getting on here when you leave? Or are you going to play-on on the Dubai forum from back home? 5,307 posts is nothing short of dedication!


We are not suppose to mention other forums... But that forum always pee's me off when I go. They say the rudest things about some nationalities... especially when they talk about the maids  

I shall be working, doing, living, busy... being able to actually spend weekends with friends and family, have sleepovers with the nieces and nephews, bbqs with the brothers and sisters, be outside planting new plants and pulling weeds, making rounds to my elders on the weekends, riding motorcycles in spare time as much as possible, loading up my dog to go on hikes at the lakes and rivers, spending a day mowing every week will be heaven, swimming from april until oct, joining in on volunteer opportunities in austin which are never ending, enjoying easy afternoons in the hill country out in fredericksburg, spending sunsets sitting on the porch with a tadi and watching my little tractor move along at a snail pace watering my yard.... the list in endless and at this point, those little things that I thought were just normal, sounds like heaven to me. I shall miss the few good people I have met here, but overall, I will miss nothing at all here. 

I am telling myself that I am not going to use the internet at home when I go back. I had not watched television for the 16 or so years before I came here and could count the number of movies on my hands I saw in a year... and those were usually all kids movies or at the drive thru  Ahh the drive thru...  I get so excited thinking about it everyday as I change that. I can not wait to go home. If I am at work and have access, then I shall have a peak but no real job would allow someone to be on the internet so much  Back to the real world will be wonderful to me. Now, I have to just work on not getting stuck here


----------



## Ladypants (Feb 8, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> We are not suppose to mention other forums... But that forum always pee's me off when I go. They say the rudest things about some nationalities... especially when they talk about the maids
> 
> I shall be working, doing, living, busy... being able to actually spend weekends with friends and family, have sleepovers with the nieces and nephews, bbqs with the brothers and sisters, be outside planting new plants and pulling weeds, making rounds to my elders on the weekends, riding motorcycles in spare time as much as possible, loading up my dog to go on hikes at the lakes and rivers, spending a day mowing every week will be heaven, swimming from april until oct, joining in on volunteer opportunities in austin which are never ending, enjoying easy afternoons in the hill country out in fredericksburg, spending sunsets sitting on the porch with a tadi and watching my little tractor move along at a snail pace watering my yard.... the list in endless and at this point, those little things that I thought were just normal, sounds like heaven to me. I shall miss the few good people I have met here, but overall, I will miss nothing at all here.
> 
> I am telling myself that I am not going to use the internet at home when I go back. I had not watched television for the 16 or so years before I came here and could count the number of movies on my hands I saw in a year... and those were usually all kids movies or at the drive thru  Ahh the drive thru...  I get so excited thinking about it everyday as I change that. I can not wait to go home. If I am at work and have access, then I shall have a peak but no real job would allow someone to be on the internet so much  Back to the real world will be wonderful to me. Now, I have to just work on not getting stuck here


Yeah I agree - It can be incredibly racist and mean...

Umm - wow! I think I want to move to Austin with you... Sounds amazing! I must get myself there. A good friend of my mums grew up there and also raves about it as being THE BEST part of the States. You've inspired me to officially add it to the Bucket List.


----------

